# My TT



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys i thought i would post up some pics of my TT to see what you guys think, im after a US front umber plate blank and a v6 rear bumper insert to finish off the exterior.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice example, what wheels are they?


----------



## wull65 (Aug 25, 2012)

super clean mate,love stance & wheels..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can get the number plate blank from TPS for about £28 seen people on here asking for £90 for them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can get the number plate blank from TPS for about £28 seen people on here asking for £90 for them


Forgot to say nice TT


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

the wheels are maybach ones, 19x8 all round but got custom adapters to space them out.
Have you got a link to the TPS site mate?

thanks for the comments, gonna start work on the interior soon.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I like! Looking good there 8)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

arch to wheel shot


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Loving the look [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

very nice Mat


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome car 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow that is just a pure beast of a car that you have! 

I really love Silver TT's


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

nice very nice


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys, im not sure what to do on the interior as most people stick a cage in and some recaros or porsche seats in. i might leave it standard and create a simple install in the boot as i have Hertz components and a Hertz sub with an Audison amp to run it all.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

here are some other pics guys.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> here are some other pics guys.


Love it mate ! how low is it ?


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunning! I love that. damn!!

Decked on black wheels is the way forward with the silver ones!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

well i have to FK coilover kit on there with the adjusters out at the back so its just spring and damper, and at the front i have about 2 inches more to go down if i want, but to do this i will need a chassis notch i think. it is very low but suprising to drive as you can get over most things tbh. even with a passenger in.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeez , that's low  Speed bumps must be fun.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Car looks great Matt- and shown off to full effect with some great photography ...
... I can't believe you don't have issues with speed-bumps!! ...


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Needs lowering and spacers

oh wait


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> well i have to FK coilover kit on there with the adjusters out at the back so its just spring and damper, and at the front i have about 2 inches more to go down if i want, but to do this i will need a chassis notch i think. it is very low but suprising to drive as you can get over most things tbh. even with a passenger in.


Just looking out the office window at my standard ride height TT, then looking at yours... I need some money! Which tie bars did you go with?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

didnt get any tie bars mate, i wanted the camber on the rear i think tie bars spoil the look of a well stanced TT


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

love it, the wheels make it. i cant believe thats not on air!!! beauty tt mate 8) 8)


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks sweet!
I'd have kerbed those within an hour of them being on :lol:


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

what Fks you running ?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

im running the FK AK Street coilover kit, really happy with it tbh


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

whats the ride like on the fk ak ? is yours a 4 wheel deive ?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

its not bad you know quite comfortable well worth the money, and yeh its the 225 quattro 4wd


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

For the sake of balance ....too slammed and hate the wheels and look! :wink:

kidding of course
Brian


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good like it  could you Measure from centre of rear wheel to the arch plz


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Always a hater lol.

measurement to the arch edge ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car looks cool as.... 8)

Regards the FKs, time will tell :wink:


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes 



matbiggs said:


> Always a hater lol.
> 
> measurement to the arch edge ?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

the center of the wheel to the edge of the arch measures 29.5cm hope this helps?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART NUMBER FOR ME FOR A US FRONT NUMBERPLATE BLANK ?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love that!!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice car, i thought i was low my measurment is 31.5cm.


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

That's not to bad  mine is 30cm I fort fks go low so my Kw are not doing bad


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART NUMBER FOR ME FOR A US FRONT NUMBERPLATE BLANK ?


... I'm interested in a part number for this as well if anyone knows??? ...
:?: :?:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone know this part number for the US spec front number plate blank?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I have one for sale.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

just pm'd you mate !


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> didnt get any tie bars mate, i wanted the camber on the rear i think tie bars spoil the look of a well stanced TT


Fair enough, I didnt think there was a choice in it really, I'd heard they can snap under the stress :?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry LOZ your asking way to much money for that item. TPS do them for a fraction of the cost


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you guys think of these options

1 strip out back with a cage and install

2 make install and keep interior the same ?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I've always loved the look of the cage personally- but never been sure as to how much it would affect the insurance premiums- on top of that, as my car currently stands it wouldn't take too much effort to de-mod and return it to more or less standard if need be- whereas somehow a cage seems like it would require quite a bit of jiggery pokery to fit... though I haven't done it, so I wouldn't really know ...

... so to sum up- this post isn't really at all helpful in answering your question is it? ...


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha I know what your saying tho mate.

When is the next Staffordshire based Audi tt meet


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Ha ha ha ha I know what your saying tho mate.
> 
> When is the next Staffordshire based Audi tt meet


... Staffordshire is a little out of my catchment area to be honest, especially seeing as I have a 7month old little boy and I can only sneak out while the wife is asleep these days ...
... hoping to make Players this Sunday though- are you going? I think there is a plan being hatched for a TT meet at the MacDonalds just outside North Weald and then to cruise down together...

... Just wondering as it would give me a chance to drool over the wheels 'in the metal' ...


... and maybe rub myself against them a bit and whisper to them whilst nobody is looking ...


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

no not at players this wkend im getting it ready for next years shows to be honest as funds are low as buying a house.

plans are 
new front seats (secret)
audio build (simple)
v6 rear bumper insert

my US spec front plate blank came today woooooooo.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Ok Matt, you knew this was coming ... where did you get your U.S number plate blank from? How much was it? And did you manage to find a part number for it? ...
 
... c'mon, spill the beans! ...
:lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good mate.

What rear springs have you got?

I've got a KW kit and struggling to get the back end down as low as you..


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

i have FK mate all round, did abit of research and the FK's are the lowest kit you can get,


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys havnt been on in a while as being dealing with house buying.

but to keep you upto date im selling my audio, going lower at the front and de-locking the tt doors.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> hey guys havnt been on in a while as being dealing with house buying.
> 
> but to keep you upto date im selling my audio, going lower at the front and de-locking the tt doors.


How much lower can you get haha


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

quite abit lower actually and i still have about 1.5cm left on the coilover, pics to follow.
going to visit a bodyshop tomorrow to talk about body work for next years shows.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... hurry up and get the pics up then! ... :wink:

... how's all the house stuff going? ... Are you getting more time/money to spend on the car now? ...


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys i know long time since ive given an update. But so fsr ive booked my car in for

Smooth front bumper (dont no if i should dlte the washer jets
Line around the grill smoothed out
Fully smooth rear bumper mo exhaust holes or lines
Door locks smoothed
Rear spoiler removed
Sills de textured

Also my momo 28mm steering wherl turned up today

Pics of the wheel to follow


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

look what santa brought me early.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

New seats being fitted tomorrow.
Ill post some pics up after they are fitted and lets see who can guess what car they are out of.

NOT YOUR NORMAL SEATS


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> arch to wheel shot


As we say in the Uk, Boooooom! thats the money shot. Very Nice


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Matt, you can buy de locks not sure what you mean by you are having them smoothed unless you mean the whole handle.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeh i brought some golf mk4 door blanks off ebay. 
Im so excited for tomorrow and the week after as that is when the car will be fully finished ready for the shows this year. Come and have a nose around if you see me there.

Also i will have for sale a DIY rear seat delete bar and vents soon


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Really liking those wheels. Be interested to see what seats y have fitted.


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Really liking those wheels. Be interested to see what seats y have fitted.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

The time you have all been waiting for...........
Let me know what you think, and 10 points if you can tell me what seats they are.


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

mercedes c class coupe seats


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

What seats are they? Freeking lovely is what they are :lol: Good job!!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

THEY ARE SOOOOOOO NICE YOU HAVE TO SEE THEM IN THE FLESH.

COME AND CHECK THEM OUT AT ULTIMATE DUBS


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

very inspirational TT, love it! 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I like a lot! Very different to the norm


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. i love them they are so different. i much prefer them to pole positions or rs4's
now in for body work and paint on friday


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

i couldnt resist showing abit of progress ready for ultimate dubs on sunday......

OOOOOUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSHHHHHH!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice!! Im Looking forward to seeing the bumpers on the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> Nice!! Im Looking forward to seeing the bumpers on the car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Good to see you went for Alien removal in the end [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] looks pretty amazing IMO!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

glad you like it. yeh i thought it was best in the end as the rear is fully smooth. If anyone is going to UD come and check it out fingers crossed its going to be in doors.

going to collect her tonight to put straight in the garage then a quick bath tomorrow before the show. been told by the guy whos painted it NO wax for 7 / 10 days ! Doh


----------



## Beechin (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice car matt. What are those wheels off of. Do you have to run adapters to fit them.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

YEH THEY ARE OFF A MERC MAYBACH, I HAVE TO RUN LARGE ADAPTERS TO FIT THE WHEELS SO THAT THEY ARE FLUSH.

I THINK THEY ARE 66MM AT THE REAR AND 42MM AT THE FRONT.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So you decided against going a different colour then?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeh i decided against it as it cost way to much money.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys here are afew pictures of my TT getting prept and ready for ultimate dubs and afew pics of the car at the show.
im thinking of a new set of wheels for Early Edition what are peoples thoughts. NOT BBS lm reps lol

if anyone has any more pics from UD post them on here please : )


----------



## Co1k (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

love the seats mate,  ,, but thats it :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> love the seats mate,  ,, but thats it :?


oh go boil ya head ya boring biatch lol.......he put a lot of prep work in so can't knock him in reality


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks nice 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HUH !!!!!!! :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> HUH !!!!!!! :x


apparently swear words in brackets are ignored.............(WANKER) LMAO BOG OFF YA NUGGET LEAVE HIM ALONE ITS HIS DREAM HOBBY CAR.........(passes Roddy another splifter) go chill dude


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > HUH !!!!!!! :x
> ...


have you finished !!!, i know it is his car etc etc and he has had loads of praise on here from ppl who like that sort of thing,, i doubt he gives two tosse for what i say, now bugger aff ya fanny :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Less is more.. 8) 
Minimal Wing mirrors & USA rear bumper for the smaller plate size.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Car looks fresh as! 8) Good work!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Less is more.. 8)
> Minimal Wing mirrors & USA rear bumper for the smaller plate size.. :roll:
> Steve


Said the man with the v6 turbo with body kit and nissan paint flip bodywrap... :wink: Sorry Steve you gave me that one... 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Less is more.. 8)
> ...


Sez the man who is OEM++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
:lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Pot kettle black... :wink: Hook line and sinkered... [smiley=jester.gif] .......Just get my coat shall i...
Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Looks great Mat! Really good choices and well pulled off


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

> Said the man with the v6 turbo with body kit and nissan paint flip bodywrap... :wink: Sorry Steve you gave me that one...
> 
> Damien.


Sez the man who is OEM++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
:lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: Pot kettle black... :wink: Hook line and sinkered... [smiley=jester.gif] .......Just get my coat shall i...
Damien.[/quote]

Good to have you back..it's been quiet apart from the usual disputes.
Steve


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. yes alot of hard work and patience has gone into this project.
i just need to make it better somehow any suggestions?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Already done..above
Steve

Ps TTF stand next year.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

A BIG TURBO!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

V6 with a really BT
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TWO BIG TURBOS!!!

(and a supercharger)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A really BT is better than 2 turbos surely.
A new GF, cos you will go a lot faster..  
Steve


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Guys i dont want this thread to be a joke or a piss take. I want to talk about cars not stupid conversations about big big turbos or gf etc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You saying my GF is big.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Guys i dont want this thread to be a joke or a piss take. I want to talk about cars not stupid conversations about big big turbos or gf etc


Matt could you state clearly your rules for your thread please i don't want to offend... :?

Come on lighten up, a bit of light banter is par for the course :wink:

Damien


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I like it, I would say a colour change would make it stand out more. You were going to do this but its very expensive as you said. That would bring it alive more for me anyway.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Get a wrap, there are lots of colours to choose from and its reversible.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Guys i dont want this thread to be a joke or a piss take. I want to talk about cars not stupid conversations about big big turbos or gf etc


Sorry will leave you to it. It is a fairly standard TT so could do with some engine work.


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very very nice looking TT, Only thing I wouldn't have done is removing the rear spoiler.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Im not one for engine mods or bigger this and that. i agree a colour change would be a great option but one i cannot afford as its a bottomless pit and a whole lot of work. 
i was thinking of trimming the rear to match the front and an audio install in the boot, and a new set of shoes for her to be rolling on.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Im not one for engine mods or bigger this and that. i agree a colour change would be a great option but one i cannot afford as its a bottomless pit and a whole lot of work.
> i was thinking of trimming the rear to match the front and an audio install in the boot, and a new set of shoes for her to be rolling on.


Why ask then? :roll:


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Im not one for engine mods or bigger this and that. i agree a colour change would be a great option but one i cannot afford as its a bottomless pit and a whole lot of work.
> ...


Now now children :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Needs a BT, colour is fine as there aren't that many silver TTs about :wink: :lol:

Ps Frase how is your dog ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Doesnt need a big t.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Doesnt need a big t.


I know but he told us we weren't allowed to mention BTs or GFs so they have to be the subject.

PS Anyone who doesn't want a BT just hasn't driven a good one :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Most people who go down the route of big power dont know how to style the car and vice versa. The number of big power tt that lack styling is unreal. Each to there own though. Not aiming that at you James honest.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Doesnt need a big t.


just new springs ........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Most people who go down the route of big power dont know how to style the car and vice versa. The number of big power tt that lack styling is unreal. Each to there own though. Not aiming that at you James honest.


I hear what you are saying and agree to a degree :wink:

PS I'm a poet :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Love the seats, love the wheels, prob a little too low for my liking as I can't imagine the handling isn't compromised to some degree. However that's just personal taste and shouldn't detract from a cracking project - big thumbs up from me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Most people who go down the route of big power dont know how to style the car and vice versa. The number of big power tt that lack styling is unreal. Each to there own though. Not aiming that at you James honest.


So who are you referring to?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Well im thinking of selling the wheels and adapters just dont know what to get. I want some rotiform concave wheels or some bbs wheels. Can anyone help?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people who go down the route of big power dont know how to style the car and vice versa. The number of big power tt that lack styling is unreal. Each to there own though. Not aiming that at you James honest.
> ...


 vspurs and v6rul are best examples


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i would say that statement epitimises the two extreems of this forum/ TT owners


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looks great! Saw a few photos from UD (Sadly didnt make it this year  ) Makes me wish i bought a silver one


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it's brilliant, great to see a car on here all about style and think less is definitely more in this case! I would probably look towards the original concept sketches/ideas for the TT for a bit of inspiration... I think your car already pays homage to this anyway.

Great work.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

dtsdesignz said:


> I think it's brilliant, great to see a car on here all about style and think less is definitely more in this case! I would probably look towards the original concept sketches/ideas for the TT for a bit of inspiration... I think your car already pays homage to this anyway.
> 
> Great work.


THANKS

im currently in talks with Studio In Car for some audio setup in there, lets see what happens eh.

Still on the hunt for new wheels but i cant find any that make we go WOW ! or anything different.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Jamesc said:


> Looks great! Saw a few photos from UD (Sadly didnt make it this year  ) Makes me wish i bought a silver one


your tt looks cool as well mate red is a wicked colour, and the wheels are very different. looked at your build thread and GO LOWER H&R do an ultra low kit but its about £1500 and that buts it on the ground, (will need a chassis notch) but well worth it!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep ,,, defimatly worth 1500 smackeroonies to have your car draging along the road ,,,, hey money well spent !!!!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> Yep ,,, defimatly worth 1500 smackeroonies to have your car draging along the road ,,,, hey money well spent !!!!


each to there own mate tbh, but when you see one with the wheels tucked in the arches you will think fuck me that looks good.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Of course mate , it is your car and you have done some great work to it , I do like to see a bit of individuality ,,,, and it is nice to see you can take a bit of " adverse comment " without getting all abusive , as is often the case ,,, good luck with your project mate .


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks mate, as you prob know projects take ages and you need to have deep pockets lol.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> Yep ,,, defimatly worth 1500 smackeroonies to have your car draging along the road ,,,, hey money well spent !!!!


that's air ride money :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people who go down the route of big power don't know how to style the car and vice versa. The number of big power tt that lack styling is unreal. Each to there own though. Not aiming that at you James honest.
> ...


I think Ian its down to function over form in some cases. Getting a compromise in massive power, optimum handling and drop dead gorgeous looks is very difficult with a mk1. I think some of us tend to have a base idea where we are going with our cars. Some are more biased to looks, some to power some to chassis and handling. I cannot think of a single mk1 on this forum that has all of said qualities?

Damien.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Jamesc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! Saw a few photos from UD (Sadly didnt make it this year  ) Makes me wish i bought a silver one
> ...


Cheers mate, went back to the 18s recently and was able to go a bit lower, still not tucking too much though, and i catch on EVERYTHING! ripped off most of the plastic deflectors on the underside of the car, and bent the exhaust heat sheild :lol: i live out in the sticks and the roads are terrible! Looking into air ride later in the year, was on with Plush a while back and planed to order it few weeks back but the clutch went :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


What about James's car ? it has the look, the power and the soul


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Bath time for the TT today and im going to try some new wax on her to seal it until the next show.
Ill post some pics later with the results.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

My TT might be up for sale guys. Pm me if your interested


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

matbiggs said:


> My TT might be up for sale guys. Pm me if your interested


W T F !!!!!!!!!  ( so you have either won the lottery or got some girl pregy )


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

No neither lol just brought a house and need thing doing


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Matbiggs can you please reply to my message regarding the refund you still owe me from 2 weeks ago.
I have wanted to stay off public threads about this but I see you posting, but not answering my message.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> What about James's car ? it has the look, the power and the soul


I'm touched you are all right for one of the Eastern European blokes :wink



mullum said:


> Matbiggs can you please reply to my message regarding the refund you still owe me from 2 weeks ago.
> I have wanted to stay off public threads about this but I see you posting, but not answering my message.


Fair point


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

In the for sale section now!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

matbiggs said:


> In the for sale section now!


i want your seats !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

buy the whole car these has been alot of money put into it as you can see mate its a snip at the asking price


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> buy the whole car these has been alot of money put into it as you can see mate its a snip at the asking price


A snip £7000 for a 2001 TT pretending to be a merc.......dont think so.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > buy the whole car these has been alot of money put into it as you can see mate its a snip at the asking price
> ...


ITS NOT TO EVERYONES TASTE MATE


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i certainly didnt think it was trying to be a merc :? it just is what it is,,,like it or not


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Baalthazaar said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > buy the whole car these has been alot of money put into it as you can see mate its a snip at the asking price
> ...


Haters gonna hate... Good luck with the sale Mat.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Good luck with the sale! If i didnt have my TT id of been tempted with it myself!!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Jamesc said:


> Good luck with the sale! If i didnt have my TT id of been tempted with it myself!!


Sell your tt and buy mine lol


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have to ask but why spend money on the seats and body work when your buying a house. You must have been looking at houses all this time while the work was being carried out? Just seems like a waste of money just to sell it on, if you were keeping it then great but you wont recoup what you have spent out on it in recent months.

Another example is Jamals car he has for sale on the forum he said its just having a full respray then its up for sale no reason for having it done its just because he wants to, WHY when your planning on selling as you wont get your money back from it, let tbe buyer worry about that.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I have to ask but why spend money on the seats and body work when your buying a house. You must have been looking at houses all this time while the work was being carried out? Just seems like a waste of money just to sell it on, if you were keeping it then great but you wont recoup what you have spent out on it in recent months.
> 
> Another example is Jamals car he has for sale on the forum he said its just having a full respray then its up for sale no reason for having it done its just because he wants to, WHY when your planning on selling as you wont get your money back from it, let tbe buyer worry about that.


Maybe some peeps have more of an attachment to their pride and joy, than you do..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do think its up to the owner when and if they spend money on their car who are we to judge.

I've got three sets of very expensive wheels in the garage with expensive rubber on them do I need them NO will I get my money back WILL I FECK do they give me great pleasure YES.

The only trouble is we often value our cars higher than others would.

It's a small market you are aiming at I hope you find a buyer.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but when they sell it its not theres anymore. I wouldnt say right I am gonna go out and spend money on new seats which must have been well over a grand plus the body work another grand then a week later say I am gonna sell now. Makes no sense to me. He must have been thinking of selling before UD as he was looking at houses.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

James thats different, you didnt buy 3 sets of wheels then say a week later right gonna sell up now. U would have bought them over time but you still have your car.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck with the sale of your car mate it looks fantastic :wink:

Its unfortunate that these things come to an end so abruptly and just when you dont want them to, you've got your reasons why you need to sell. You dont have to justify yourself on here matey.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am not having a go at the bloke, yeah it is up to him on what he does to it just seems odd that you do all that just to move it on.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> I am not having a go at the bloke, yeah it is up to him on what he does to it just seems odd that you do all that just to move it on.


I see your point Ian


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Some people quit sports at the peak of their career. People can say that is crazy as there are many more years left, but it is often better to go out as a legend that an old has-been.

It is probably the best time to sell the car when it is in tip-top condition.

The mods are not hard to recreate but it is a clean example and buying a clean TT and then completing the mods will probably not save the person any money, they would just have to love the mods that have been done already and would have done them anyway.

A bit like Sarah buying her new V6. It was a clean example and it had mods she would do anyway so she paid a little more.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > matbiggs said:
> ...


Not a hater just a realist majority of the market out there won't give a s##t what we do with our cars and will only pay market value. Trying to find a buyer with appreciation for the hard work that has gone in to creating your pride and joy is akin to searching for rocking horse droppings.

That said I will gladly eat my words if you achieve your asking price.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Will you eat rocking horse droppings if I can find some ?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

please do find someone lol


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

mullum said:


> Will you eat rocking horse droppings if I can find some ?


Only if you can vouch for their palate tingling quality... :roll:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Getting alot of interest but is there a buyer out there, also seats may be for sale


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

matbiggs said:


> Getting alot of interest but is there a buyer out there, also seats may be for sale


that will just about get you a deposit on a new kitchen !!! good luck with the sale mate ,,, but why not buy a house with a garage and you can keep your car and work on it when you get time / money to do so,,,, obv i hope otherwise for you, but it is going to be ver diff to get worthwhile money for it ,,,


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Getting alot of interest but is there a buyer out there, also seats may be for sale
> ...


Its in a garage now and i do work on it when i can etc. its just sitting there at the moment and i would prefer someone to get use out of it as i would only take it to shows etc.

Its a choice that im making and i know its right.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Sunday bump.

Can do the car without the seats if anyone is interested?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

here is another option for you:

i can do the car with out the wheels and the seats but buyer must bring replacement parts.
i.e 18" wheels, and x2 front seats.

will sell for £5500 without wheels and seats.

PM me with details.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

**** REDUCED **** im now selling the car COMPLETE £6500 O.N.O

Going on ebay later.

PM me if you need any more questions answered.

thanks
mat


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in parts if i broke it? 
Merc seats 
Merc wheels
Smooth bumpers
Complete tailgate

Would need replacement parts (eg your tt wheels, your seats etc...)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> **** REDUCED **** im now selling the car COMPLETE £6500 O.N.O
> 
> Going on ebay later.
> 
> ...


£6500 abit to much don't' you think :roll:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

No mate i dont at all i think its perfectly priced.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Would anyone be interested in parts if i broke it?
> Merc seats
> Merc wheels
> Smooth bumpers
> ...


How much u want for seats ? Can swap with mine no problem.

Pm if you want.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone be interested in parts if i broke it?
> ...


PM'd


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone else

Also now on ebay


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

matbiggs said:


> Anyone else
> 
> Also now on ebay


Got a link?

Paul


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

alij100 said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else
> ...


Link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IMMACULATE-SH ... 3295885%26


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Last chance to message me Matt.
Can't believe you ignored my last message.
Won't do your sale much good ..

EDIT : Thanks for your message and apology - good man !


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

mullum said:


> Last chance to message me Matt.
> Can't believe you ignored my last message.
> Won't do your sale much good ..


Come on - Why ignore him? If you owe him money then surely you should respond

Mullum maybe you will have to post it on the scammers thread :roll:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

We've edited our posts and we've sorted it out between ourselves, I'm happy - and "normal service is resumed"


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You don't come across very well there Matt.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> You don't come across very well there Matt.


Lol when has he ever? :lol:

The car was overpriced to start, let alone what they might find - the guy is arrogant without good reason.

You have standard TT with smoothed bumpers GET OVER YOURSELF!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

The thing is, modified cars are not to everyones choice. For example im not much for body kits or cheep replica bucket seats etc, but i will respect someone who had gone down that route as i know and so do we all, our cars are our pride and joy, and we invest alot of time money and effort into them.

I dont think my car is over priced at all tbh as it owes me alot more than advertised for. Other TTs with that low millage and worse condition body wise are asking the same amount and even more on other sites.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thing is though, Mod's as most of us know have no value when it comes to selling a car.

It's a £3500 TT. Its nice, to look around and looked clean at UD. But you might well be waiting a while for that one person that wants to pay your asking price.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I reckon you could do with a few more pics on eBay Matt, like close ups of those wheels and those amazing seats etc.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> The thing is, modified cars are not to everyones choice. For example im not much for body kits or cheep replica bucket seats etc, but i will respect someone who had gone down that route as i know and so do we all, our cars are our pride and joy, and we invest alot of time money and effort into them.
> 
> I dont think my car is over priced at all tbh as it owes me alot more than advertised for. Other TTs with that low millage and worse condition body wise are asking the same amount and even more on other sites.


So you say. Everyone is in the same boat though we all modify cars and love doing so. Some of us have spent nearer £100k on our cars but we would never expect to get a return on that and especially not expect people to understand.

Something is only worth what people are willing to pay.

DARREN has a BT car for sale for £5500 on the forum which is a snip for the spec. The parts in the engine are top quality. He will have sunk in much more than you have on your car but he is selling for a song and people are still not buying. It doesn't seem right but that is the reality. Someone who probably spent £15-£20k on their TT cannot shift it for buttons. VSPURS spent £40k, couldn't sell it for £10k. That is the trend and your car is no different.

I chose never to sell my TT so did not concern myself on how much I spent but no-one will understand the lengths and costs I have gone to to create it and I don't expect them to. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

This is why im thinking of breaking it now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

closer to 100k Frase???? FUC* me bud........in perspective that is twice what i paid for my house :?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Final day on ebay, does someone want to make an offer. Or give me a call and we could sort something out 
07756410124

Thanks
Mat


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> Final day on ebay, does someone want to make an offer. Or give me a call and we could sort something out
> 07756410124
> 
> Thanks
> Mat


how much did you end up paying to smooth your front bumper mate ?
good luck with the sale....


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

*NEW TT PRICE £6250*


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

New Pics


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can I make a point, last month the mot people introduced a new requirement that the headlight washers need to work on the lights, as you dont have them anymore will it pass an mot now?

Mine didnt work just last week at my mot and he said he was gonna have to fail it unless I could get them to work. Might be worth checking it out.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... this continues to be a grey area I think Ian, I think the regulations stipulate that if a vehicle has washers they have to function- if however they have effectively been removed I'm not sure if that applies.

It's not clear what the ruling is if the car was originally fitted with them, but they have subsequently been removed...

:?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Isn't it that xenons MUST have headlight washers ?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

mullum said:


> Isn't it that xenons MUST have headlight washers ?


True that.

No washers, No MOT. Unless it's a "friendly" one.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyway lol does anyone want to buy this beautiful immaculate TT


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine passed without head lamp washer jets


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Anyway lol does anyone want to buy this beautiful immaculate TT


My offer still stands mat


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> closer to 100k Frase???? FUC* me bud........in perspective that is twice what i paid for my house :?


It's true that everyone is entitled to spend (waste) as much money as he/she wishes on a car but...for £100K that person may get his/her name written on a golden plate at the front gate of a mental health institution as well (and for free) :roll: (I'm joking on the mental health plate though)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

If the car doesnt sell in a week or so i will be breaking it, PM me for prices on seats / wheels / momo wheel and front + rear bumpers with exhaust.

*will need replacement parts*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Why leave the Mercedes cap on the wheels when it's an Audi :?

Same as some who fit BMW wheels 

It's an Audi


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Because the wheels are mercedes lol


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> Why leave the Mercedes cap on the wheels when it's an Audi :?
> 
> Same as some who fit BMW wheels
> 
> It's an Audi


Seems odd doesn't it, I see a few VWs with Porsche wheels and Bentley wheels, I guess it could be a show thing.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

J•RED said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Why leave the Mercedes cap on the wheels when it's an Audi :?
> ...


Yes it does J RED

IMO I think it's plain silly to leave another brand emblem on this particular car :!:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> Because the wheels are mercedes lol


Nooo  :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> Anyway lol does anyone want to buy this beautiful immaculate TT


Surprised you haven't been told to buzz off to the for sale section :wink:

I think it's a lovely TT but most will not go for the price aspect as mileage is too high [smiley=book2.gif]

Unless you get lucky :wink:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Millage to high? Are you sure lol. There are cars on pistonhead and autotrader with more miles and standard / worse condition for the same or more money. Mine is immaculate one of the best out there. I can understand its a show car but its still a bargain for what it is


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

New deal bring your own seats and wheels £5000 for the car


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> Millage to high? Are you sure lol. There are cars on pistonhead and autotrader with more miles and standard / worse condition for the same or more money. Mine is immaculate one of the best out there. I can understand its a show car but its still a bargain for what it is


Guess you must have spent ££££'s on it so it must be a minter but being that low, what's the underside like?. Suspension taken its tole yet as there is probably no bounce left being flat arse on the floor.

It is a very nice looking TT I must admit so don't take things personally as I'm feeding from the knowledge


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I chose never to sell my TT so did not concern myself on how much I spent

That's the whole truth right there E3 YOB [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Tbh it is t that bad underneath no marks on the front bumper as its not that low to the floor it just looks low due to the size of the wheels and tyre combo. The suspension is mint only had ot fitted about 4/5 months ago and only drove it to ultimate dubs and afew trips out and about. And when washed the suspension is always cleaned and greased. 
Like i say this cAr is stunning a great example of a well looked after tt and at show standard. I know its not to everyones tase but the first to come and see it will buy it and there isnt many out there like this.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

My car owes me 6k purchase price and a further 3k in maintenance mods etc but I doubt I'd even get 3k for it as the value of these have dropped ridiculously so keeping her till she is totally dead


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a few weeks ago I was saying "I'm keeping the car forever". Then suddenly, out of the blue, things change.
Forever is a very long time, anything can happen.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

All those plans of ICE in the boot, wheels etc and now decided to sell :?


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice car. I like the wheels, seats and the stance. It's good to see. GLWTS.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

OPTIONS AVAILABLE / DOES INCLUDE PRIVATE PLATE

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=326032


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

****NEEDS MUST £6000 ONO****


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Reg plate says it all really Y111 Kay 3k is about the right price......


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

This forum is full of haters. If you havnt got anything good to say do t say anything !


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> This forum is full of haters. If you havnt got anything good to say do t say anything !


Sell it for parts and you may get what you desire  
Seats wheels engine wings lights and so on.
Good luck with the sale etc


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

At risk of repeating myself, however for the hard of hearing... Not a hater just a realist, also you might just do yourself a favour an curry some good feeling with the people you are trying so hard to sell to and lose the attitude. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tbh matt it does seem over priced and u can see that with it not selling.

It's a 3k car with couple grands worth of extras with icy you'll never get back if included in the sale. Take the bumpers off, swap the seats (for a more realistic price), sell the wheels and just sell the car as standard.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck with the sale mate, awesome car. 8)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> Good luck with the sale mate, awesome car. 8)


thanks mate, at least someone on here who appreciates hard work time and effort.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol no1 is hatin though :s

Personally i like the car, I just don't think it will sell for that money. And that if you want the money back then to take them all off and sell separate.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thing is everyone can chime in and say what your car is worth etc, and it is true to a certain extent that modifications won't hold their value on the car they are on etc "it's only a XX car with XX miles".

But I sold my previous car (a heavily modified New Beetle Cabriolet) and made decent money on it. I didn't get back the amount I put into it over the years, but still came away with a nice wod of notes.

Keep pushing you might need to adjust the price here or there, but everything sells eventually. 8)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

The seats sell for £500 per pair - I have seen full set with rear seats and door cards go for £700
The wheels maybe £700 with tires.
Smooth bumpers have no real value

The car on a Y plate standard is probably worth £4k (ish)

I think the car would sell at £5200 and would be accurately priced based on the few mods and mileage.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> The seats sell for £500 per pair - I have seen full set with rear seats and door cards go for £700
> The wheels maybe £700 with tires.
> Smooth bumpers have no real value
> 
> ...


Good answer [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See mat, you can get what you want  
Lose the seats and wheels as most people want standard so they can do their own little mods to it.
I'd personally still the OE suspension back on as I wouldn't buy a lowered car as I'd be worried if it has been abused but that's my personal opinion.

It's a lovely car as I said before


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

REMAINING FEW HOURS

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REDUCED-IMMAC ... 8560364%26


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matbiggs said:


> REMAINING FEW HOURS
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REDUCED-IMMAC ... 8560364%26


Did it sell :?:


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

SOLD!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Congrats, it's been a haul.
Steve


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

How much ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That's like asking a lady her age.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> That's like asking a lady her age.. :lol:
> Steve


How old are you then Steve ?  :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> That's like asking a lady her age.. :lol:
> Steve


Isn't it just :lol:

I doubt I was the asking price so curious as I like to be nosy


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Asking price !


----------

